#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  HennaCreations

## dynastische_koningin

Salama Aleykum Dames

Ik ben hennastyliste.Voor de meest exclusieve Henna bent u op het juiste adres. 


Momenteel heb ik een actie, boekt u mij tot en met 31-12-2010 betaalt u 50.-- ipv 70.-- ( kosten zijn inclusief steentjes.)
Dat betekent dat u als bruidje 20 euro korting krijgt!!

mvg,
HennaCreations by Aasia

emailadres:[email protected] 
mobielnummer: 06 29 16 57 41

----------

